# BTU Output recommendation



## spartan928 (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking for some feedback on recommended output for a DV gas fireplace. Considering a few models but I am concerned wether they are too hot or not hot enough;

Marquis Cove: 32-40K BTU, 67% efficiency = 21-27K output
Valor H5: 13-28K, 69% = 9-19k output
Enviro Q2: 8-24K, 67% = 5.4-16k output

Going into the corner of a 14'W x 23'D kitchen which has 3 open door/hall openings into living room, sun room and foyer. Total downstair SF is around 1,100.

I like the cove a lot, just concerned the output may blow everyone out of the kitchen. Planning to have a sitting area in front of the fireplace ( approx. 24" clear) with some chairs, coffee table and a love seat so again want it to be comfortable sitting in front of the unit for an hour or so at a time during cold winter months when it will be in use. Also, live in a cold climate (PA).


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 24, 2015)

if it is for heat, and not mainly decorative
I'd go with the larger unit, on a thermostat it can never "blow you out of the room"


----------



## Corey (Mar 25, 2015)

True - with a thermostat and some form of airflow, it's unlikely the unit would overheat anything.  Just note, a larger unit will generally have less 'on' time for any given amount of heat.  So the bigger you go, the more time looking at a black box with no fire actively burning.

I have a gas FP for the one room we actively heat in the basement.  Had to turn the flame down fairly small to get it to run any length of time.  Otherwise, it would come on for 10 minutes, heat the room and shut down for the next 50.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Mar 25, 2015)

Those are fairly low efficiency. I would figure 8/btu per cubic foot In existing construction.

Your mileage may vary. 

Brad


----------

